# A F



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 23, 2020)

Lever Action blanks I did up a while back using Curly Maple  and figured Walnut from old damaged gun stock.


----------



## alanemorrison (Dec 23, 2020)

Good looking collection, Les.


----------

